# Hottest processor?



## TurboHertz

Pentium's.


----------



## Zeva

My P4 was pretty hot i think i saw it at 80 or 90 at one point dont remember fore sure... it was a long time ago lol


----------



## pieisgood2

i saw a guy run a celeron without a heatsink


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pieisgood2* 
i saw a guy run a celeron without a heatsink

something tells me that didnt turn out well.
lol
i heard that legacy athlons and durons start to smoke when there is no heatsink!
gotta love the smell of burnt silicon...


----------



## twich12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pieisgood2* 
i saw a guy run a celeron without a heatsink

and it melted? i assume that was the rest of your statement lol saw some guy OV mod a mobo and cook bacon on a cpu


----------



## Relevant Wing

Pentium D 940 is one of the hottest


----------



## sLowEnd

Pentium D's.


----------



## wumpus

Athlon's had no thermal limit so they would just go up in smoke if you took off the heatsink.

no thermal shutoff = smoky room.


----------



## Silvos00

Has anyone here tried a Pentium D without a heatsink then? I'm curious how hot they would go without blowing up/shutting down

@ twich12: Maybe Fermi could cook a steak?







Just jk!, not hating on Nvidia.

@ Wumpus: Do you know what the temp was though?


----------



## TheSandman

Pentium4 and up including celerons based on it will throttle down with no HSF, tomshardware showed that long ago Pentium4 2000 vs Athlon XP vs Pentium 3 vs Athlon Thunderbird lol.

As for heat id say either the limited Prescott 3.8 or a PentiumD 965 Extreme Edition


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSandman* 
As for heat id say either the limited Prescott 3.8 or a PentiumD 965 Extreme Edition

I still cannot believe they put those in laptops.


----------



## Silvos00

Anyone have their own temps they've recorded? Not that you'd do it with an expensive proc, but I'm curious as to the numbers. Anyone hit 100+C? My GF's laptop processor got up to 98C on the cores, but I've never seen hotter.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silvos00*


Anyone have their own temps they've recorded? Not that you'd do it with an expensive proc, but I'm curious as to the numbers. Anyone hit 100+C? My GF's laptop processor got up to 98C on the cores, but I've never seen hotter.


My cousin's laptop got hot enough that it shut down while I was running a anti-spyware program.


----------



## Silvos00

Damn o.o; What processor was it?


----------



## Dorkseid

Anyone remember the viral video a few years ago, with the Exploding Duron?


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*


Anyone remember the viral video a few years ago, with the Exploding Duron?


Yes, I think it was rigged.


----------



## KBcobra

Pentium D Smithfield family are probably the hottest. They have 2 Prescott 90nm dies on one pcb.


----------



## el gappo

Got an athlon II up and over 100C before it shut down. Rebooted a few mins later and it was still at 95C so it must of been pretty damn high!

Passive stock heatsink ftw?


----------



## Blameless

I saw a Q6600 with an improperly clamped stock heatsink get up to 125C.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silvos00*


Anyone have their own temps they've recorded? Not that you'd do it with an expensive proc, but I'm curious as to the numbers. Anyone hit 100+C? My GF's laptop processor got up to 98C on the cores, but I've never seen hotter.



Why would you let is suffer like that or even let her do it?


----------



## Silvos00

Over 100C, do you have it recorded?


----------



## pieisgood2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silvos00*


Anyone have their own temps they've recorded? Not that you'd do it with an expensive proc, but I'm curious as to the numbers. Anyone hit 100+C? My GF's laptop processor got up to 98C on the cores, but I've never seen hotter.


dam that is hot as hell. my laptop peaked at 82c when i was playing crysis, then i applied new thermal paste and it peaked at 68c, then i undervolted it and now it peaks at 58c.

i think before when it was hitting 82c is when the tech guy replaced my mobo, i doubt he applied new thermal paste. that's why the paste made such a difference and the fact that it's a laptop.

it a P8700 cpu with ambient temps at 25c

pretty cool, especially for a laptop


----------



## numlock2.0

Worst I've personally seen is an Athlon XP 2400+ that I mounted incorrectly (was noob, used too much paste). Hit ~100C

The hottest that I've found after that was an old Pentium D 955 I played around with. That thing wasn't stable under the stock HSF.


----------



## Silvos00

125C..holy ****. And it runs that hot normally, fan spins to turbine like speeds. It's a Turion X2. Well, actually idle is 85C. Load is 98C.


----------



## pieisgood2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silvos00*


125C..holy ****. And it runs that hot normally, fan spins to turbine like speeds. It's a Turion X2. Well, actually idle is 85C. Load is 98C.


*** idle at 85c


----------



## Fantasysage

I got 100c on my i5 when I was dicking around. I promptly killed linx.


----------



## Silvos00

Something like that, under load I burnt my hand trying to force the power off. I had to grab a pencil >.>;


----------



## Silvos00

100C? Was that stock volts/speeds, with/without hsf?


----------



## nategr8ns

My Macbook's C2D runs at about 89 deg. C. Stupid Macbook...
My old P4s probably do this often though.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silvos00*


Damn o.o; What processor was it?


Intel Core 2 Duo Mobile T7200


----------



## trueg50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TurboHertz*


Yes, I think it was rigged.


It most certainly was, pretty dumb video really.

Hottest I saw was a Pentium 3 running with no heatsink. A friend and I were bored so we were touching IDE wire to the CPU core and melting it.


----------



## LightSpeedIII

My P4 in 27C ambient it idles at ~60C


----------



## Dead!

Hell I have a new CPU/MB coming in a day. I'll remove the heatsink, start my camera, and run, the one I'll do it on is a 90nm 125w AMD Athlon 64 x2 6400+ OC to 3.4 with cool n quiet off. Will upload when new parts come.


----------



## Jacka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dead!* 
Hell I have a new CPU/MB coming in a day. I'll remove the heatsink, start my camera, and run, the one I'll do it on is a 90nm 125w AMD Athlon 64 x2 6400+ OC to 3.4 with cool n quiet off. Will upload when new parts come.

Nice waste of a chip.


----------



## Silvos00

Well if it's just going to sit around...I look forward to seeing it


----------



## mrfajita

My friend had an Athlon XP that, even with a heatsink it would idle in the BIOS at 100C.
My Q6600 at 3.6 doesn't break 65c even folding all day, but if I run IBT it gets up to 80c in about two minutes.


----------



## Ubernoobie

P4 unknown model but it was idling at 88 C and always crashed so I never got to record load temps


----------



## PizzaMan

More wattage will equal more heat. Any one of Intel's 150w procs over the past few years would be some of the hottest chip out there.


----------



## Dead!

The funny thing about my 6400+ is I can passively cool it and keep it under 50c for like 20 minutes at idle. And my friend with a 4200+(65w or something like that) can't unplug his fan for 10 seconds.


----------



## bk7794

I have seen i7s past 100c before. But not mine heehee cause I dont have one. I have gotten my quad up to 86c. and my p4 up to 90c so they can function past that much


----------



## Flynny

It's nice to see my CPU mentioned as one of the hottest (Pentium D).









I may get a new proc this summer. Would it hurt my mobo if I wanted to have fun with my Pentium? As in, overclocking it without a heatsink until it does something spectacular.


----------



## Silvos00

It depends, is it expendable XD? If you get a new proc, you might need a new mobo anyway.


----------



## Flynny

Lol, I need to keep this mobo so I don't want to risk it. Myabe I'll hang on to the Pentium to play with another day. Haha


----------



## Rick Arter

Hottest CPUs I run are for sure Pentium Ds.


----------



## Silvos00

Gotta love old tech, huh?


----------



## susik89

My pentium d 830 hit 107 once. It's 5 years old and still running with no problems


----------



## Silvos00

107 ;


----------



## susik89

Yea, i have arctic freezer pro on it and it still idles in 60s haha


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Back in 99, I had an athlon thunderbird 900mhz CPU @ 1.5ghz using a home made waterblock, the plastic tabs on the ZIF socket broke off and the waterblock came off.... the smell of burning silicon filled the room.. that was the hottest CPU I had ever seen


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

my watercooling pump failed one day, and my Phenom II x4 965 hit 86c. I was eating at that moment, and needed something from my room. And every time I walk into my room I check my pc. It was just running at ~50% load. I was scared that my cpu died, but after a new pump it was running at the same speeds without a problem.


----------



## Tnlgg

60c on Idle,loool!

My CPU at load is under 60c.

That is one HOT CPU!


----------



## susik89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


my watercooling pump failed one day, and my Phenom II x4 965 hit 86c. I was eating at that moment, and needed something from my room. And every time I walk into my room I check my pc. It was just running at ~50% load. I was scared that my cpu died, but after a new pump it was running at the same speeds without a problem.


That's scary. I was always scared to leave my pc alone with prime95 running until i got ven-x


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *susik89* 
That's scary. I was always scared to leave my pc alone with prime95 running until i got ven-x 









For some reason it scared me too. Now with the H50 i dont have a problem leaving my pc on for days... as long as it keeps on folding


----------



## Silvos00

I thought the Phenom IIs would shut off at that temp ;


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silvos00* 
I thought the Phenom IIs would shut off at that temp ;

That was the first thing that popped up in my mind after seeing these temps... but it didnt shut down at all, I was the one shutting the rig down xD


----------



## Silvos00

Or is that what Cool'N Quiet.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silvos00*


Or is that what Cool'N Quiet.


Cool'N quiet is the auto fan speed option as far as i know, i always disable that one.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I had a P4 hit 100C before :|

I have seen an old ThunderBird XP without its heat sink hit well over 150C


----------



## Billy O

Mine, JK, but it feels that way when stressing.


----------



## Lord Xeb

i7s run hot but nothing like the old P4s. But then again the i7s are also like triple the TPD XD


----------



## aloysiuscarl

Yeah, The i7 runs way hotter than P4 and Core2 but they're designed to take that much heat..


----------



## justinjja

Ive seen an i7 at 100c...


----------



## {Unregistered}

P4 Prescotts are the hottest I've seen.


----------



## bluebunny

hands down the P4 is one of the hottest procs


----------



## dragonxwas

I had a P4 prescott core ran about till 82degs till it bsod...


----------



## rubicsphere

This guys:








YouTube- 100C ON CPU TEMP ~!!!!
or this perhaps:








YouTube- Boiling water on a 433MHz Celeron processor


----------



## RyanJC

I still have a Dell computer that uses a 3.4 GHz Prescott. It's technically passively cooled and it has no processor/core temperature sensor lol.


----------



## Silvos00

Nice.


----------



## PizzaMan

Can't believe you guys are still comparing your temps with various coolers. The amount of heat calories released is directly proportioned to the amount of wattage a CPU uses. 150w Intels are the hottest, whether it be an i7 or P4. If it's one of Intel's 150w procs, it's one of the hottest. P4's appear hotter as the coolers used back then were less efficient at handling the heat.


----------



## goat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*


This guys:

YouTube- 100C ON CPU TEMP ~!!!!

or this perhaps:

YouTube- Boiling water on a 433MHz Celeron processor


Wow, that's pretty scary to see a processor actually boil water.


----------



## Silvos00

I'd love to see a video if the HW monitor temps on one of these things lol, right before it shut off for thermal issues.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Got an athlon II up and over 100C before it shut down. Rebooted a few mins later and it was still at 95C so it must of been pretty damn high!

Passive stock heatsink ftw?


You *didn't* kill it?


----------



## Silvos00

I imagine the new ones can handle those temps a bit more?


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silvos00*


This may be counter-intuitive to most of us, but thought I'd pose the question.

What's the hottest processor you've ever seen, while running, before it shut off? Older CPUs, newer CPUs? Athlons? Pentiums?


I saw one tossed into a fire once. It had a red glow to it. I would have to say, that was one of the hottest processors I've ever seen.

EDIT: Okay, that was pretty lame I have to admit. LOL


----------



## Silvos00

I now have to ask what model it was .


----------



## Volvo

Pentium D's and i7's. LOLOLOL


----------



## Gen

I seen my moms Pentium D 830 (may have been 820) hit 113C in BIOS once... I switched it off from the PSU immediatly. Wish I got a pic lol.


----------



## someone153

I know its not a processor but I had my 9600 GSO up to 150C. It promptly died. Then I realized the fan wasn't on. Lawl.


----------



## chatch15117

I7 tjmax is 100c so that is pretty warm. I forgot to plug in my pump once and it reached proc_hot(shut off once it reached 105 or whatever)

my turion ii x2 tl-68 has been to 104c for a bit.


----------



## spRICE

My e8400 got to 97c once then I shut it off because I was afraid because this is my only good(ish) processor.


----------



## ChrisB17

Socket A's ran warm. So did Pentium D's.


----------



## punker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silvos00*


This may be counter-intuitive to most of us, but thought I'd pose the question.

What's the hottest processor you've ever seen, while running, before it shut off? Older CPUs, newer CPUs? Athlons? Pentiums?


about 125C AMD Opteron Dual core S939 (Still works today i am using it right now)

when overclocked and overvolted









2.8ghz 1.7volts

thermal throttling disabled

i had forgotten to plug in the A/C Pump

it got a BSOD









then i went into the bios to see it idleing at 99*C (highest the bios goes)


----------



## punker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goat*


Wow, that's pretty scary to see a processor actually boil water.


obvious it's fake

i saw him drop some water on the pins = instant fried chip

min mark
0:11


----------



## Silvos00

Do you have a pic of it punker o.o?


----------



## crazymonkey93

I have a pentium D and on FULL load doesnt go higher than 71degrees, with not so great cooling, i once cleaned an amd computer that was previously running up to 105 degress CELCIUS


----------



## Silvos00

Whaat chip was it?


----------



## supersaiyenx

My old sempron 2200+ roasted it's cooling paste when the fan started to fail and took out the mobo with it.


----------



## crazymonkey93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silvos00* 
Whaat chip was it?

All i know is that it was an amd, it had a fan and a heatsink, in the bios the shutoff point was like fixed at 110degrees









Funny thing is that the computer is at least 5 years old, 5 years of running at like 100degrees at no hardware has broken lol


----------



## Silvos00

110 constant, damn...I wish my Callisto could do that ._.


----------



## crazymonkey93

it for sure wasn't good for it because after a while it would reboot lol, but its still chugging along


----------



## Quantum Reality

Probably my Pentium D 945. I think base temps must have been around 50 C in the summer.


----------



## byleth

My water pump failed to start a couple times on my o/ced C2D E6600 and the CPU temp (in BIOS) got up to 105 C. My first sign of trouble was when the system just rebooted itself since I've never had any stability problems before. I booted back into Windows and a few seconds later it rebooted again. My GPU was on the same loop, so I still don't know where it was the CPU or the GPU that was crashing the system. Anyway, it turned out to be a bad molex connector and I never had any issues with that system after fixing the problem.


----------



## pieisgood2

my current cpu was idling in the 60's and 70's celcius when i mounted my h50 wrong the first time. i had the pushpins in backwards







so it wasn't making good contact lol


----------



## con5021

I'm proud of my 98/99C. This is on a HP dv6700 with an AMD Turion TL-68 (2.4GHz). It shuts down on a regular basis from heat. Idle is around 70-73C and this is the highest temp I've seen, but I know its gotten higher. I would have let Prime go longer, but I still need this computer.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

my cpu temp moniter cant read above 99C

I know this from experiance
my cpu still runs fine


----------



## Silvos00

@con5021: My GF has a DV2000 I think, and it's gotten to the point where I can't touch the metal right by the monitor. Idk how hot it gets if it won't read past 100C, but...I burnt my finger on it.


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

New macbook pros get to 130C when on itunes !


----------



## myuusmeow

I used to run my Athlon X2 7850 at 80C at idle with an aftermarket cooler. I botched the TIM so bad, first I didn't remove the plastic covering, second, I would put TIM on then seat the cooler then take it off add more rinse and repeat with the whole tube, after that, I could never get the bracket to hook on right. Idle at 80C, load in the 90s, and I ran that for a few months.

After attempting to overclock, it reached 100C and wouldn't boot until I waited an hour.


----------



## Tehwall

Get any Pentium overclock it, add some voltage to the core, something pretty high, I can assure you, without a heatsink it'll either explode or melt the CPU and the socket.

Run LinX and it'll fry eggs if you run the CPU with just a passive cooler.


----------



## drb328

I used to have an old 478 2.4Ghz celeron that ran at 80C idling if i pulled off the intel POS shroud thing.

Under load without the shroud it would easily hit ~120Cish.

I loved to put stuff on it to see if it would melt-IIRC skittles smelled the most delicious, and laffy taffy tasted the best after a nice celeron-bake.


----------



## tommy1993

I overclocked and overvolted my 920 on stock cooling and the individual core temps all hit about 102 before shutoff


----------



## Silvos00

I would love to cook food on my CPU =o, not my precious PhII though >.>


----------



## drb328

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silvos00*


I would love to cook food on my CPU =o, not my precious PhII though >.>


478 celerons with passive heatsinks. overvolted.

Who needs a fermi when youve got that much cooking potential?


----------



## Silvos00

So I guess The Pentium Ds were the hottest Intels, what were the hottest AMDs? The Athlon FX?


----------



## the3lement

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drb328* 
478 celerons with passive heatsinks. overvolted.

Who needs a fermi when youve got that much cooking potential?

+1 on the 478 celerons.

I had an old one sitting around and I decided that it had to be overclocked. That thing got hot way too quickly


----------



## USWAR

Well I had a Intel Pentium 4 630 Prescott. At idle it runs 124f then on on load 150f.


----------



## Confessed

The Pentium's are beastly. One of my friends has been running his on stock and never cleaned dust out of his case, and his gets up to the 90's. This is since 05.


----------



## Skaterboydale

+rep to whoever makes a video of them frying an egg on their cpu


----------



## drb328

does melting skittles and m&m's count? i did that with the celery i used to have


----------



## Nautilus

AMD Athon XP 2500+

Thanks to my ASUS board it never burned. ASUS boards had Auto shutdown feature back then when the CPU heat reaches a certain value. Mine was 90 Celcius. I was tired of instant shutdowns.So..........


----------



## CoolPrizes

With alot of dust buildups, my AMD Based laptop got over 100C.... lulz...


----------



## FearSC549

Pentium D, especially Smithfield


----------



## kyle2194

YouTube- Toms Hardware - What happens when CPU cooler is removed?
380 degrees!


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dorkseid* 
Anyone remember the viral video a few years ago, with the Exploding Duron?









YouTube- AMD Chip Blowing Up


----------



## Maarten150

Smithfield 830 @ 5.1ghz 120Â° forgot to turn my vapochill on ...


----------



## amstech

90NM Pentium 4 HT 3.2Ghz.


----------



## EvanPitts

Pentiums, especially the original series, like the 90 MHz, which had entirely inadequate cooling, and that suffered from any number of maladies. When I was in service, I had one that was used for CAD that had come in once it had burned the board crisp and black.

Pentium 4's were heat pigs, as were the AMD processors of the day - but at least they had some provisions for cooling, like a fan and heat sink.

These days, it is the GPUs that are the real heat pigs, since all of the makers have put their CPUs on a power diet.


----------



## 8ight

Yes, Durons (S7, SS7) will actually start smoking when there is no heatsink because the processor die is exposed.


----------



## ohzer0

I remember me and my friend would run our p4 EEs at 100% load and see who shut off first...

3.46 Gallatin vs 3.73 prescott I think we know who came out on top


----------



## mott555

My old Socket 478 Prescott P4 @ 3.4 GHz was awful. Using the stock Intel cooler it couldn't even run at stock speeds, my system would automatically underclock itself to around 2.2 GHz because of the temperature. Even at those clocks it still ran 90 - 100 Â°C under light load.


----------



## to_the_zenith

It's a few years ago now, but had my Athlon XP 2600+ (barton) at 2.5Ghz (std 1.9Ghz) and it would hit ~85C on load. It did have an aftermarket cooler, but it was nothing to write home about.


----------



## Silvos00

Wow, 120 o.o. I still wish there was a way to harness the power of OC'ing and turn it into a late night frozen pizza...


----------



## L3gacy

I pushed my sig rig to the limit the CPU got to 93C and stayed there it was tea time for me so I left and I came back and it stayed there I was using Intel Burn test


----------



## stevo1663

When my H50 pump didn't like one of the connectors on my motherboard it got my 955 BE to 91 C before I shut it off. Still workin like a champ.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Pentium 4's have been known to get really really hot, I think specifically the ones that had Hyperthreading


----------



## beers

My gut response when reading this thread was "anything Prescott"...


----------



## Mikey976

i have a 775 540j 3.4ghz p4 idles @ 65c with a lapped IHS under a Scythe infinity push/pull

i had my old pentium d 820 OC'ed to a mild 3.5 (was the max most people could get) it was watercooled and i had 3 delta 120x38mm 160cfm fans on a single radioshack rheostat (dumb i know).. needless to say the pot died while i was mid game and it was running passively watercooled for about 10 min before the water got so hot it burst the seems on a DD dual bay res. last thing my friend heard on vent before i disconnected was "Holy sh** i have a leak its pissing everywhere" I immediatly just hit the breaker switch on the powerstrip. and killed power to everything. radiator was so hot burned my hand.

luckily i was up and running again in about 30 min as i had a spare res laying around.


----------



## FatalSylence

I ran my Athlon 64 X2 without a heatsink once. Then my computer started beeping so I shut it off. I then proceded to touch the CPU, and it was very, very, VERY hot.









So, yeah. Don't do that. I don't believe that CPU works anymore.


----------



## Blameless

Q6600 system that I repaired. Had an improperly attached stock heatsink, and was hitting 125C before tripping the thermal shutdown.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *pieisgood2*   i saw a guy run a celeron without a heatsink  
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*   Anyone remember the viral video a few years ago, with the Exploding Duron?  
This one? -->   
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQUj1Huxsqs


----------



## Silvos00

I always thought that video was faked.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

My q6600, got it to 100 because I forgot the put the heatsink back on, maybe it went higher but I don't think my sensor goes higher









still works fine, thanks god









-edit-

derp ive replied in this thread before


----------



## [Adz]

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Enfluenza*   something tells me that didnt turn out well.
lol
i heard that legacy athlons and durons start to smoke when there is no heatsink!
gotta love the smell of burnt silicon...  
   
 You Tube  



 
 My laptop C2D T5800 hit 101c while I was monitoring it. I know it's been hotter, because it's shutdown from overheating, but it didn't shutdown at 101c.

At the same time, I got my mates laptop (it was a toshiba satellite pro, don't remember what cpu), and that hit 104c without shutting down.

When I first installed my Q9650, I didn't apply the TIM right, so I hit 91c on that.


----------



## roflolol

This post made me adventurous. Pentium 4s lack any decent software to monitor core temp (that is functional once my crappy dell computer is under load) so I ended up sticking a kitchen thermometer between the blades of the heatsink.

Turns out it gets 85 under load.


----------



## UnAimed

Dont get an AMD they will explode literally


----------



## Chilly

In my experience, I would say the old Socket 478 Pentium 4s


----------



## [Adz]

Ran Linpack on mine...


----------



## SteveClay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pieisgood2*


i saw a guy run a celeron without a heatsink


haha I saw that


----------



## Baking Soda

Pentium 4s

My God, those suckers burn burn burrrrn away


----------



## T-bone Steak

My Pentium D 925 Dual-Core sits at 55 idle, but doesn't go very much up even at full load.


----------



## Tig-O-Bitties

Is it just me or does anyone else think that this might void the warranty xD?


----------



## beers

I had this in mind to make a small egg cooker or skillet powered by CPU's...
Apparently the athlon's without a heatsink would heat up to a few hundred F..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bs6m_BgQc4c[/ame]


----------



## raidmaxGuy

AMD Athlon 1.6GHz with OEM cooler 67c in BIOS!


----------



## fabrizziop

I vote for the mobile AMD Turions X2. Those little processors make laptops overheat!. I had a HP Tx1000 Tablet(someone gifted it to me because it was bad), and it reached on idle 60°C with right TIM and pressure. The other factor is that most AMD processors are used on cheap laptops, with cheaped out cooling systems.

If I could vote for the hottest chipset, it's the nForce ones, they dissipate up to 25W!, see the huge fans and heatsinks on nForce mobos. And, don't even get me started on mobile nForce chipsets(nForce4/6150SE). Those things idle on 80°C and get in furmark to 120°C. And, they shutdown at 130°C.


----------



## ian209

Highest i've seen for CPU was actually my Core i7 at 92*C, but that was because I had to reflow my Indigo TIM.


----------



## ranerX3

I saw a i7 920 hitting over 100C but in a vid...


----------



## JY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnAimed;11363886*
> Dont get an AMD they will explode literally


they wont anymore lol. there clever enough to learn from this mistake. new processors from about the athlon x2 will have thermal regulators.


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

i have a pentium D 935 that i might try to see what happens with the HSF for a laugh


----------



## dcshoejake

My MBP can get up to 80C if I'm folding, but I have an incase plastic cover around the whole thing so that probably acts as an insulator. I don't fold on it though.


----------



## Megabander

I watched an old pentium 4 hit about 280 before frying. This was with a heat sink lol


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

pentium D is the hottest I have seen so far .


----------



## Megaman_90

The Pentium 4s or Pentium Ds probably run the hottest.


----------



## Deano12345

My old Compaq laptop with a Turion II got up to 105+ on a fair few occasions. Ironically it was the GPU that gave up the ghost first


----------



## Silvos00

Ya, I wish I had some screen shots of my GFs laptop. The GPU hit roughly 120...


----------



## allikat

Yes, all the current PhenomII and AthlonII chips have thermal shutoffs. I've had it happen 3 or 4 times on my current rig, mainly when I was running my previous PSU which didn't like my pump. I had the pump running off an old spare PSU, and forgot to switch the thing on a few times. 5 mins later, I'm staring at a black screen and slapping myself for forgetting the pump


----------



## the magical me

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pieisgood2*


i saw a guy run a celeron without a heatsink


he must had underclocked so much that didn't need worry about ?


----------



## the magical me

I can't give a specific answer, but - Especially in the past - AMD processors were known to run hot as hell, and some people justified this due to AMD processors being Russian-made, thus, they were made according to their very cold weather, ignoring the global standards.

though I am not sure if this piece of information is right or not.

any citation ?


----------



## Boyboyd

I had a Pentium 4 Extrme Edition. It was 135nm and it really produced some heat.


----------



## Mr. Mojo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pieisgood2*


i saw a guy run a celeron without a heatsink


I did that with a P1, and had the jumpers set incorrectly. It didn't burn up; it exploded.


----------



## biltong

My Prescott socket 478 P4 3.2Ghz COLD BOOTED at 90 degrees because my new cooler wasn't seated properly. After a reseat it idled at 60 degrees.

I think it done died and went to heaven now, though.


----------



## Neokolzia

Laptop processors go!, 100+ C


----------



## Darkknight512

I have an old Celeron D in a laptop. The fan controller is messed up so the fan never spins up. HWMonitor reads 107 C.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


I have an old Celeron D in a laptop. The fan controller is messed up so the fan never spins up. HWMonitor reads 107 C.


I've had some scary experiences, hence why I said Laptop processors above... idk why my main fan decided to stop working, and laptop wasn't on a cooler or anything and I was just watching a show on it, so nothing tooo intensive but then I noticed it felt much hotter then ususal, I felt the exhaust... nothing... then I checked HWmonitors and it was sitting at a cozy 102C... Good thing I caught it though so it didn't have the chance to start damaging other components, not so worried about the processor since it will shut it self down before imploding =P


----------



## derickwm

From my experiences I'd definitely have to go with a P4, those chips could produce some heat!


----------



## MysticHawk

Playing around with a stock cooler on a i7 950, i hit 99celcius, then stopped playing with it.


----------



## The Overclocker

my crap pent d 805 runs 55c idle and cod4 is like 67. pretty sad. gonna get a hyper 212 and put 4 fans on it, cant wait to see the difference







also its not oced


----------



## Artikbot

My Opteron 1214 went up to 127ºC before blowing my WC setup due to a malfunction in a pump. Ha.

Now it serves as the brain of my sort of folding rig.


----------



## tincanman

pentium 4 and d are the hottest for intel. i used to own a p4 that went up 90C under load. And i have a old p4 laptop that is 50-60C idle and 70C+ under load
athlons are better than p4 imo, but obvioiusly with a heatsink on. i owned a athlon laptop that gets almost 60C load and 40C idle.


----------



## Tw34k

Was having some fun torturing a Pentium D IIRC


----------



## null_x86

Ok, smartass question, is this limited to CPUs or are graphic processors allowed to?

my laptops (Intel T7200/Nvidia 7300 GO & Intel T9300/Nvidia GT8600M) seem to idle at 70, and at max load are at anywhere between 91-101.


----------



## khtse

The classic video

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4l8aQ07yvU&sns=em[/ame]


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khtse;12927966*
> The classic video


Sigh. Every time someone posts this video, especially to compare AMD with Intel, I lose 5 years of life.


----------



## Rowey

Screenshot from a laptop i was fixing, found the problem... the exhaust was clogged with dust


----------



## jellis142

Saw an Athlon 64 X2 3800+ hit 126C, and stayed there for nearly three hours in an HP Slim desktop. Friend tried to run his "passive" with the tiny aluminum excuse of a heatsink, and forgot that cleaning a fan in WATER was a horrible idea. I WISH I got a screenshot







Those chips are built like tanks. Still using it today.


----------



## taintedmind

My i7 with stock cooler. 3,2 GHz and "hello 107C!".


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khtse;12927966*
> The classic video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4l8aQ07yvU&sns=em


its the other way around now amd is much cooler than intel


----------



## cechk01

I had an old laptop with a Athlon II Dual-Core M300 and I wrapped in in a blanket and ran y-cruncher on it. The max temp was 97C or so before it started throttling. It never shut off and the laptop still works absolutely fine.


----------



## MoonGod12

Quote:


> Anyone have their own temps they've recorded? Not that you'd do it with an expensive proc, but I'm curious as to the numbers. Anyone hit 100+C? My GF's laptop processor got up to 98C on the cores, but I've never seen hotter.


Improperly mounted the i7 stock cooler. Hit 112 C before I noticed. The plastic push pin **** on these coolers rages me. I think I got a tough chip.


----------



## Exidous

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philhalo66*


its the other way around now amd is much cooler than intel


Back in those days the pentiums were still hotter. The video was just demonstrating the lack of thermal protection on the athlons. With the heatsink on, the AMD's were generally cooler.


----------



## ProcessorKiller

sorry for digging old thread,
but I had the hottest processor too..since Feb 2010






It's ranging 100°-110° on full load especially when playing games until it skyrockets to 122° then 125. And BOOM! thermal shutdown!

Idk what happened on this Freaking processor, for the past 2 1/2 years i used to play Crysis/GTA4 but now I can't even play a 6-7 yr old video game.


----------



## doomlord52

I ran a celeron D without a heatsink at 4ghz. That was fun for 5 seconds (it just shuts off).

One of my i7's is OC'd to 4ghz using the STOCK heatsink (the small one, not the extreme). It idles at 60c+, and goes to 95+ when actually being used. I need to replace the heatsink soon.


----------



## Snowmen

I have an AMD Turion 64 X2 @ 2 GHz and it often goes to 95C-100C under load and sometimes 115C was seen just like the 9400M GT in it. Should I be scared? lol I've had it for 2 years or so I believe and not a single issue though :/


----------



## kenolak

Hottest I've seen are Turion's too. Laptop's that get to 100c then shutoff... Way hotter than the p4 in my backup rig which would cap around 70c while it was being used as a space heater.


----------



## Rowey

Laptop i was fixing, client said it kept shutting down. Soon found out his problem.


----------



## Atomfix

The Pentium 4


----------



## Death Row Gaming

sorry for thread necro but i had to ^ lol i love how people in this thread are talking about pentium 4s as the hottest. My friend is running a 90nm prescott at 4.4ghz with 1.68 volts on water with 41 c idles.... And its only a 3x120 rad and a cheap danger den water block


----------



## noak

Way to bump a 3 week old thread...


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noak;14680764*
> Way to bump a 3 week old thread...


lol, Noak, it is a 14 month old thread... not 3 weeks









BTW this duron gets my vote:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQUj1Huxsqs[/ame]


----------



## kill

i got my E5500 to 98C







stock is 2.8.... i got it to 4.42 on the stock HSF







still goin strong


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeva*


My P4 was pretty hot i think i saw it at 80 or 90 at one point dont remember fore sure... it was a long time ago lol


BIOS screenshot of my P4 system


----------



## 855211

Just to add to the necro, my brothers pentium D idles at 95C with the fan at 100% and an ambient of 16C. It has topped at 142C on load with roughly the same ambient's


----------



## Silvos00

Wish I could somehow channel this heat into cooking my breakfast...


----------



## Frijo_cr

The Atlon socket 462 our socket A, and the Pentium 4 xtreme editions!


----------



## Nutty

The hottest CPU's nowadays are the Phenom I's. Those chips were so power hungry.


----------



## BlackVenom

That Duron exploding is funny.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty;14745683*
> The hottest CPU's nowadays are the Phenom I's. Those chips were so power hungry.


nowadays? Nowadays the Phenom II is old.... so y u no talk about the hotter cards?!


----------



## pursuinginsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;12928245*
> its the other way around now amd is much cooler than intel


Just because the core temps are lower, does not mean they're putting out less heat than Intels.

I guarantee you a Ph II x6 puts out more heat than say, a 2600k. Once SB-E is introduced you may have a point.

OT: Not a cpu, but I have a 5770 that regularly runs 105C while playing games. Even something little like Tropico 3 needs 100% fan and reaches 90 C. It's XFX - so in other words - it's junk.


----------



## Frontsidebus

I had an old Palomino Athlon XP 1600. Used to idle in the late 50's and max out at near 90. Was in an old Packard Bell case with no case fans except the psu. Stock heatsink was comedy too, I've seen better on modern chipsets.

I tried to cool it down by sticking a Coolermaster Aero7 (remember them?







) on it and drilling a few holes to mount a few 80mm's Proper old school modding


----------



## Nutty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*


That Duron exploding is funny.

nowadays? Nowadays the Phenom II is old.... so y u no talk about the hotter cards?!


The Phenom I's were hotter than their Phenom II's.


----------



## kweechy

My i7 980 hit 107C today due to a busted H100.


----------



## toX0rz

Not a CPU, but a few years ago I had a Geforce 6800 GT which probably had a faulty cooler or something.

I would always get a black screen and the graphics card would shut down if I didnt put a ventilator next to my open case.

Even with that ventilator the nVidia driver was showing a temp of 125°C after quitting a game (HL2/CSS back then).
Ingame it was probably closer to 130°C+.. was during summer though.

Good times.. lol, I still have that card lying around here


----------



## silverfox777

Pentium 4 & Pentium D


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

lol, my i5 with stock heatsink not fully attached.... while playing crysis 2 I hit about 87c..... had a mild heart attack.
i pulled it apart, cleaned it, applied some ceramique, triple checked mounting of HSF and tried again... 20 min in to heavy gaming, I was only at around 67c
... I little better.... swapped out for cooler in sig and changed paste to the nh1 that came with and now I am hitting around 53c under full (heavy gaming) load


----------



## Cyrious

Ive taken my E5300 to 96C for an extended period of time when i was going after the Pentium class gflops record in the Gflops thread. Got that record twice too, but i didnt record the first time. It still works just fine too.


----------



## kaopraise

My i5 2410m reached 91c when playing battlefield 3 beta


----------



## marbleduck

My sister's 2007 Macbook pro often hits 93C while doing Minecraft, or anything 3D, for that matter.

My 11in macbook air's Core 2 Duo @1.71 hits 86C while folding.


----------



## robwadeson

pentium takes 130w for just 1 core


----------



## Superpuperdudle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyrious*


Ive taken my E5300 to 96C for an extended period of time when i was going after the Pentium class gflops record in the Gflops thread. Got that record twice too, but i didnt record the first time. It still works just fine too.


I took my E5200 to 102C during P95. I had this HSF:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835426022

My CPU was @ 4.0


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

I feel so young when i don't know how it was at the time of the pentiums and celerons, i had a pentium in my first computer but i was noob back then.

Anyway, the hottest CPU i've seen is my crazy little brother who runs his i5 760 @ ~3.8Ghz and he max out at 80-82C. He runs that 24/7 and plays a lot of games. He says he wants to kill it so he have to buy a new computer.


----------



## kenolak

AMD laptops and i7 laptops that hit 100c or higher before cutting all power and keeping it off until it cooled off.
One HP laptop that was "dead" I use regularly now, regularly hits 97c outside in the sun(110F+ outside), hot enough for the battery to refuse to charge...


----------



## u3b3rg33k

I've seen my laptop hit 109C while running handbrake.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Without the fan running, on a bog standard Foxconn stock 939 heatsink my Athlon64 4000+ @ 2.3Ghz hit 121'C. That was with 100% load and a 8800GTS @ 115'C beside it.

Alu heatsink with custom copper coating. Still ran hella hot. Right now it's on the complete opposite, on a WC system @ 18'C.

lol


----------



## quite.

I had my old rig running a few weeks ago and was trying to get the highest frequency out of it I could and had it running at 2.9ghz. It's a 2.2ghz AMD Athlon64 3400+ venice in a 939 package. I put 1.69v into it on air and idled at about 75c, and for *****s and giggles I played Minecraft for a few minutes. It peaked at 105c and it's still kicking. Currently my backup fileserver now and it runs 24/7.


----------



## eskamobob1

I ran my d 840 at 115C (turned off thermal throttle) under chilled water @ 4.9GHz and it is still kicking... Definately the hottest CPU I have ever used







if someone can beat this (and the chip still runs) plz let me know... Cause tht would be seriously impressive


----------



## Tronic707x

Once i let my computer run for like 10 minutes without a heatsink i was in the bios and it read about 95c


----------



## Brulf

I actually remember watching a video a very long time ago with a guy showing the effects of over heating your CPU that had no temp shutoff.

he had a time demo of quake 3 running and would take the heat sink off for a few seconds and you would see the game come down to 1-2 fps, then he would sit it back on top of the CPU and the game would come back up to 60+ fps, no idea what the temps where getting to but it was interesting to see.


----------



## ThaSpacePope

Gotta be those dual core pentiums.. D840 I think maybe?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaSpacePope;15456496*
> Gotta be those dual core pentiums.. D840 I think maybe?


Lol... I'll vouge for that.. The heat dropped significantly with the new architecture, but the old ones ran extremely hot, but are also rather resilient... I fun one to do is to get an 805 and see how far u can push it... Got one to around 5 GHz on water @ 100c max and it didn't degrade at all.. My CPU runs at around 80c when under load, and sits just fine @ 4GHz with minimal volts (only reason I don't go higher is because of heat)


----------



## 179232

Stock x2 555. That bad boy idled at 18 degrees.


----------



## reflex99

how is this thread still here


----------

